# visitor looking for ride next weekend (santa monica)



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

come out west for work for a couple of weeks. will have of next weekend and im thinking of renting a bike from helens in santa monica. are there any group rides leaving next weekend that want to show an east coaster some west routes?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

stickystuff said:


> come out west for work for a couple of weeks. will have of next weekend and im thinking of renting a bike from helens in santa monica. are there any group rides leaving next weekend that want to show an east coaster some west routes?


here's a starter: La Grange


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

Simi valley.. 
or meet a group @ ocean & san vincente, there are usually groups heading up the coast from there around 8am, ask in Helens.


----------

